# Blind Sled Dog Loves Running With the Pack.



## Clutch (Feb 25, 2010)

Sad story....

http://www.pawnation.com/2010/02/25...5/blind-sled-dog-loves-running-with-the-pack/


http://forums.furaffinity.net/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=76


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Awr :3
<3


----------



## Azure (Feb 27, 2010)

:3


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 27, 2010)

The song from Rudy in the background was a nice touch I thought.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

That's just another reason why dogs are awesome.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 27, 2010)

D'aww.

Imagine running with a blindfold on. That crap's terrifying... 
Brave doggeh is happy and brave and I WANT ONE.


----------

